# Where to Launch From to Fish the Gulf



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Haven't fished the gulf yet. I'm in Destin till the end of April and really want to get my PA out into open water. I've read many of your posts the past couple of years where launch locations were mentioned. I recall Henderson State Park and next to the Backporch Restaurant. Can you share any other spots between Fort Walton and 30-A?? Thanks guys!!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

theres a guy on here his name is tannerlc (something like that) he lives and is going to start kayak fishing out there. see if you can PM him


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks New2ThaSport.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

did you get ahold of him?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The area around Henderson is great. Plenty of public reefs that hold fish very close to the beach.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

You can launch right under the West side of Destin bridge, there's a big gravel parking lot open to the public it's real close to the water. I see kayaks launch their all the time. Good inshore fishing around the Coast Guard station right around the corner too and it's also just inside Destin pass.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Fisherdad1 said:


> The area around Henderson is great. Plenty of public reefs that hold fish very close to the beach.


FIsherDad, where is this Henderson? I'm getting too old to haul my kayak a half mile across the beach to launch.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Fisherdad1 for the info on Henderson. Didn't know there are public reefs not far offshore. Will try this location for sure. I drove thru Henderson the other day. There is one area where I can get my PA down to the water pretty easy using my wheel-ez.
I have launched under the Destin bridge before and caught convicts and an occasional red at the Coast Guard Station. Flatties in the pilings too at times. Thanks 69Viking.
Henderson is on 98 east of Destin before you hit BassPro. Check it out gulfbreezetom. Im a retired guy and I hear what you're saying. I don't care to drag my yak across a lot of beach if I don't have to either.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

gobie said:


> Thanks Fisherdad1 for the info on Henderson. Didn't know there are public reefs not far offshore. Will try this location for sure. I drove thru Henderson the other day. There is one area where I can get my PA down to the water pretty easy using my wheel-ez.
> I have launched under the Destin bridge before and caught convicts and an occasional red at the Coast Guard Station. Flatties in the pilings too at times. Thanks 69Viking.
> Henderson is on 98 east of Destin before you hit BassPro. Check it out gulfbreezetom. Im a retired guy and I hear what you're saying. I don't care to drag my yak across a lot of beach if I don't have to either.


Just FYI they put a bunch of beach sand on the dirt access road at Henderson (the one about 50yds west of the triple Pavillion area) so hauling up that road is a bit harder now. (It used to be be hard packed.)


----------



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm over in Destin also there is a nice launch in a little park on 30a close to yellowfin ocean sports can walk it right in the water and put it in the lake and paddle toward the gulf and the lake runs right into the gulf went there 3 days ago was my first time real nice place another guy was putting the same time I was


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up boomyak. I didn't notice that when I drove thru there the other day. The best access seemed to be toward the far west, I believe section 'E' maybe, a wooden walkway with a couple of stairs, then a short stretch of beach the rest of the way.
I'll look for that little park on 30A Tanneric. I know the general area. I remember driving past a small lake on the ocean side of the road last year. Sounds like fairly easy access too. Do you know if there is any structure within 1-2 miles of the beach there?? I bought a reel from Yellowfin last year....good people there, very helpful.


----------



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeh guys at yellowfin are super nice real helpful . The launch is on Lakewood Dr. On 30a it's the next street to the right after u pass yellowfin it's got a little wood fence around it concrete boat ramp with a dock also don't know if there is any structure there was several boats close to shore trolling though and some people fishing from shore it was kinda ruff when I went out didn't have any luck but must be something there cause several people fishing


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey, thanks a lot Tanneric!! If its still blowing hard tomorrow I'll take a run down there and check it out.


----------



## Tannerlc (Mar 21, 2015)

What's good is if it's rough out you can fish in the lake


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Crab Trap in Destin is another place. The far west end has a little concrete sortof ramp to back into where u can take kayak off and haul to beach. Shirah at public access is another really good place. Only about 4-5 parking spots though. But you park on scenic 98 after unloading your stuff.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks comparin!! I know the Crab Trap. Where is Shirah??


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If you go past or into Topsail Park, you can put in Stallworth Lake and then drag across to the Gulf. Easy going.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Never heard anyone mention Stallworth Lake before. I googled it and I'm not far from it. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks panhandleslim!! Kind of you to help me out. I appreciate it!! By the way, my brother-in-laws nickname is Slim and his brother is nicknamed Lard.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Shirah St is in Crystal Beach. In between Henderson beach bed and breakfast and Camille's restaraunt.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

gobie said:


> Never heard anyone mention Stallworth Lake before. I googled it and I'm not far from it. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks panhandleslim!! Kind of you to help me out. I appreciate it!! By the way, my brother-in-laws nickname is Slim and his brother is nicknamed Lard.


You Michigan guys got a good sense of humor. At least they didn't nickname him Enoch.


----------

